# Two mourning dove eggs abandoned (~10-13 days old)



## hatopoppo.yo (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi, everyone!

My name is Yoko, and I live in Charleston, South Carolina, USA. This is my first post here. I'm here in need of immediate help.

Since last May, I've had 5 families of mourning dove nesting and raising their babies one after another in my rose pot on veranda. 

This year, they have returned, and have given birth to two egss (now ~11, 13 days old). All was going well with papa and mama taking turn to incubate the eggs till yesterday afternoon. New neighbor with the barking dog moved in the below unit, and while I was gone for a few hours, the doves must have gotten scared away... The papa dove flew back once, not on the pot with the eggs, but standing a few pots away from the nest, but after another dog bark out below on their veranda, he flew away.

I waited till morning, the doves have not returned. It is unusually warm this time of the year, but it did get a little chilly overnight. I know that eggs must be still in good shape, but I must respond very quickly to save the almost ready to hatch egg. First one should be ready any day, maybe today or tomorrow, if mom (and papa) were incubating. I don't believe the doves will return, as I just heard the dog bark from below unit. 

I have spent a lot of times intimately with nesting dove families last year, every single day since last May with the 5 sets of two baby doves... from the eggs to practicing their flying on my veranda. I gather it is not an easy task to incubate and take care of the hatched eggs, but I can not ignore them at this point, and I must do all I can to save these eggs. 

Please help me with all your experience! It will be very much appreciated. Thank you!

https://www.facebook.com/yoko.otake/posts/10208410814123158


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Have the parents returned?

You will find this site very informative:
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

Also, This thread link might help you about raising the baby from egg:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/maximus-6-day-old-baby-pigeon-77642-10.html


----------



## hatopoppo.yo (Mar 29, 2016)

*Update...*

Hi, kiddy.

Thank you for the information, very useful.
No, unfortunately, they have not returned yet. I do not hear them near at all, which is quite odd, but I can understand, considering this new situation (environment), that has become unfit environment for raising the babies. This is very unfortunate and sad for me as I've enjoyed them for such a long time here, and the 5 families (with 10 babies). I did feel that, when the parent did not return that night and the next morning, they had left for good, especially so close to baby's due dates, and the parents never leave the eggs unattended for that long duration around this time. I was told by a local wild animal rescue facility to leave the nest undisturbed for now, so, I'm leaving it as is, just in case. In the event they won't return, I'm planning on having a proper memorial in the nearby ocean. yoko


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm sorry to hear the parent birds have not returned. The parents obviously felt threatened and didn't think it was a safe place to raise the kids, anymore. 

Thank you for your care and compassion.*


----------



## hatopoppo.yo (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you, Skyeking, for your kind words and compassion. Birds are very delicate and sensitive being unfortunately. I will continue to attend to my garden as always with peaceful (and happy!) vibration, and pray for the return of quietness (regarding the downstair dog...). Then, I do believe that they will be back again soon (I do have 10 grown up babies out!). yoko


----------

